# Yuba City, CA Female B/T - ID#A101237



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Crossposted from facebook....​AVAILABLE: Dory - ID#A101237: I am a female tan and black German Shepherd dog. My age is unknown. I have been at the shelter since November 15, 2012.
PLEASE REFER TO ID # WHEN CALLING THE SHELTER. I'm available to adopt from the shelter! Come visit me at Sutter Animal Services: 102 Second Street, Yuba City, California 95991. (530) 822-7375​​​







​​


----------

